# Jennifer Love Hewitt as "Melinda Gordon" inspired make up look/tutorial



## ButterflyDior77 (Nov 8, 2010)

The colors in person I swear look more like her look. I took the eyes as best I could from seasons 3-4, and combined it with the lips in season 5. **** Reference pictures Season 3 DVD cover, and Season five episodes. ****

  	Remember I don't look like her, have her skintone, eye coloring etc. I'm also not a make up artist. Just someone trying to recreate her look as best as I know how. Also my web camera doesn't do the best at capturing the make up colors as they are in person. 

  	Eyes: I used MAC's Taupographic shade stick on the lower lid, then with a flat brush I put on "Make up Forever's Star Powder in "Bronze Brown" (MUFE is said to have been one of the shadows actually used on JLH during season 4) over it. In the crease initially I put Mac's "Mulch" and "Showstopper" with a 266 angle brush, as I notice she seems to have a line in her socket area, later I added with a fluffy blending brush used lightly MAC's carbon e/s in the crease and outer v. The color of the MUFE powder is a red/copper bronze color that she uses, but on camera it comes across more brown bronze ... MAC Smolder tightlined , Teddy liner on upper lashline, and MAC haute and naughty black mascara. I know they used individual Ardell lashes and accent lashes , but I don't have any falsies right now. For highlight I used MAC Orb e/s with some Estee Lauder tinted moisturizer . 

  	Face: Estee Lauder Tinted moisturizer (Since I'm so pale I wanted to try to have a more tanned look like she does) Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Nude (should have just used a reg foundation I'm NC20 in mac). 

  	Cheeks: NARS Orgasm blush with MAC 187 brush, a little of MAC pinch o peach blush, NARS Laguna bronzer for contour, and MAC Shell cream color base for highlight. I put these on heavy because my camera was washing them out. 

  	Lips: A mixture of MAC L/S in Kinda Sexy, Jubilee, and Hug me, with Clarins gloss appeal clear gloss in Crystal (No shimmer or glitter, and said to be used on JLH season 4). I think any one of those lip colors would have worked, but I wanted to mix them. Also Bobbi Browns Pink Beige gloss would work too.


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 9, 2010)

I really like this look


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 9, 2010)

Very pretty... My mom watched that show and I would see it from time to time and I always LOVED Melinda's makeup


----------



## jess126xo (Nov 9, 2010)

so pretty


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Nov 13, 2010)

*On my quest for this look... This one feels more Season 5 eye color and the rest is general "Melinda" colors.*

*This time I used the Urban Decay "Naked" Palette. *

  	Eyes: Urban Decay Primer Potion (or any skin tone base) , Apply "Toasted" on your the lid with a flat brush , Darken the outer v and crease with "Hustle" , use "Half Baked" as a high light (place on lid in center where your pupil is ) , then pat on Make Up Forever's Star Powder in "Bronze Brown" all over (you could do this step before Half Baked...MUFE is what JLH used in season four). 
  	Brow bone - Use "Naked" as a transition color from the crease to brow bone and then whatever skin tone matching highlight you want. I used naked basically all the way up considering I'm so pale and wanted to kind of have that same effect as her skin tone. 

  	Eyeliner: Line your upper lid with "Toasted" and smudge it low under your lower lash line. Tight line your eyes with any black liner, and finish off with black mascara. Add individual or accent lashes for more dramatic full lash look or brush lashes outward to create similar effect with mascara. 

  	Face- Foundation of your choosing (Semi-matte or Dewy finish seems like her finish) , MAC Posey cream blush, and I used MAC to the beach cream bronzer for contour (the lighter one from that collection), use any highlight this time I went with "By Candlelight" MSF from MAC. 

  	Lips: Estee Lauder Pure Color Lipgloss in "Passion Fruit Shimmer." Its a sheer pink-coral gloss. In person on my lips it looks like the pink-coral color she would wear sometimes. She also would wear pink-brown nude gloss like Bobbi Brown -Pink beige is a good one for that...Lipstick colors - MAC velvet teddy type nude color, MAC Hug Me, or MAC Jubliee would work for when she work lipstick, which was sort of semi-matte to matte , could have been a lip liner filled in for all I know in those types of shades. 

  	This is a picture of the new color combo with the coral-pink lip... 

  	It's super hard to tell what the colors look like, but in person they look a lot lovelier and more like what I've mentioned imo.

  	I put some clear gloss on top on my eye lids (such a mistake, but I wanted that glossy eye look...It started creasing on me and the colors deepened, but yeah)


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Some darker photos of the second look.


----------



## moonlit (Nov 14, 2010)

love all the looks.. do u have a youtube chanel? will be nice to see a tutorial if you can make one.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Nov 14, 2010)

You look so cute


----------

